# what halloween item never gets put away...



## higginsr

Being the haunting addicts we all are I know you probably have a halloween-related item that probably should be packed up for the season but is lucky enough to have a full year pass in the house...
For me it is Gravely the Butler... he stands at the foot of the steps going down to our bar to greet all that enter...lol
What do you have that gets a free ride all year long?


----------



## blacklightmike

I've had a gargoyle I neglected to put away two years ago in the corner of my yard, slowly disintegrating. That's about it... honestly, it's always Halloween in my studio, tho.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's see - the gargoyles, the demon, the Elvira-ish prop, and at least one bucky (who gets to wear a Santa hat in December) don't get packed away. That's why our dog doesn't like our basement.


----------



## Hauntiholik

My butler, reaper busts, Medusa bust, gargoyles, skull fountain, huge spider, latex snakes, witch bottles, skeleton "snow" globes, bats...just to name a few items.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

None of it. Just not in the living space...that just sucks.


----------



## CraigInPA

There's always a Boris, Gemmy skull, or Lindberg or two in my workshop all year round.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Ceramic skelly that holds a candle votive.


----------



## debbie5

I still have a fogger on the porch. And...well, we still DO have oil based paint that smudged on the house's siding when hubby leaned his freshly painted toe pincher on it **last year** (rolling eyes). I know I still have some thumb tacks and staples underneath the soffits...and then there's the slight spray paint overspray that is under one of the eaves..and there's more on the decking. My poor house is gonna be a wreck if I keep doing this year after year.


----------



## Tyler

All of my paper mache props are in my room. I have a groundbreaker, skull, and even the tree on display in there. I also have the head popper in there, next to a plug so I can plug him in, haha.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

hmmm...a lot! Gargoyles, colored lighting, skulls, candleabras, carved pumpkin/gourds (good year round!) masks that are on display, giant spiders, lil animatronic props,...even my casket, it sits on the side of my house. I'm more along the Gothic lifestyle, so my home is a haunt 24/7...of course I'm not married, nor do I have children, so I guess it's a lil easier for me than for the "normal" person....normal people....YEECH! = p


----------



## Arastorm

All I can say is that my house looks like the Addams House. :jol:


----------



## HELLRIDER304

Gaston the gargoyle hangs out on the side of the house above the front steps. He looks down on everyone who comes to the door. A skull chandelier in the corner of the living room. All kinds of skulls on the shelf above the computer desk. My wife has also informed me the mummy we had in the foyer will soon be in the corner of our bedroom. It's egyptian themed anyway so it should fit right in.


----------



## Bone Dancer

There are three gargoyles, a couple of skulls and I will be leaving my new urn skelly ground breaker. It was the simplest thing I did this year and I like it the most. The shop is always full of props and parts all the time. Halloween lives at my house all year long


----------



## Vlad

I'll have to tell you later, after I'm done taking it down,


----------



## bignick

All of it gets put away. If i didn't my wife would probably freak. I sort of like putting it away because it gives me more room to work on my new props.


----------



## Lagrousome

We actually had to go and rent a storage unit last year because all of my tombstones wouldn't fit anywhere else for storage....so everything else went out there also. This year, my tombstones are still in the garage as I plan to be repairing quite a few....was such a windy season.....but I better get crackin on them since I am tired of having to go out to warm up the cars.....
My antique wheel chairs stay in the house all year (which freaks out my friends when they come over) but most of everything else gets put away. I love getting them out the first of Sept. I feel like a kid on Christmas morning!!!!


----------



## Joiseygal

Hmmm....if it was my choice I would keep everything out all year. Actually my coffin is still outside, but I put a tarp over it, so I won't have any neighbors complain. As for my room it has all my latex mask that I display.


----------



## Lilly

Mostly skulls..have a few cheapo skellys hanging here , my skelly bikers ..
my shrunken heads >always , most recent are my Herders which I have not posted yet.
I still have my graveyard up too.


----------



## trishaanne

Let's see....my home office is decorated like a crypt, with all my good masks displayed on shelves, my creepy dolls, my painting by Hollyberry, a coffin, skulls, etc. My "Scarey Garcia", ( a hacked Santa) is out all year, there are Halloween mugs, wine glasses and shot glasses in my dining room, my Dawna of the Dead doll and Zombie Zack dolls are sitting on my couch in the living room, on the end table in the living room are my small busts along with the larger one that looks like Vincent Price, there is a 6 foot coffin inside my front door on the landing, there are glass spider bowls in my bathroom, and the new addition, the Hannibal Lechter from Spirit store that I got as an early Christmas gift will be out all year, I'm just trying to find out where to put him. Oh yeah, the Spirit ball is always out downstairs in the family room. And, at the end of my hallway there is a table with some skeletons, a vase of black roses, and some other things and it's covered with spider webbing. Good thing I have an understanding husband.


----------



## Joiseygal

Hey trishaanee what about all the scary people that come every month? You still haven't figured out a place to put us?


----------



## Devils Chariot

just my 1st quality seamless skull, so that I might contemplate my mortality throughout the year. Oh wait, In the model case I have the decorated skull from the entrance sign, but in my mind, it's "put away".

I am still putting stuff away!!!


----------



## HauntCast

The Jack O' Lantern rotting away on my front stoop


----------



## scream1973

Lets see.. The 2 toe pinchers "weathering" in the backyard , various bucky skulls in different places around the house , the black roses and UV lighting on the entertainment unit , so far my crank ghost has taken up home in the basement hanging from the rafters but she will go away so she doesn't get messed up.
A bunch of gargoyles.


----------



## chisox100

Gargoyles stay around all since they were bought to be out all year them they were put into the haunt. And a replica Roman Legioners helmet I bought for halloween I now keep up all year.

But If no body would complain I would leave the severed heads in the basement up all year I like seeing a screaming face looking at me when I go down there in the morning. For christmas I could even put santa hats on them


----------



## ededdeddy

The only thing that gets a free pass in the living area is witch bottles. Which are on top the fridge to 'mess' with people. My wife likes them alot. If I'm working on something it gets a free pass as long it moves around so that it "seems" I'm doing something, and doesn't start to clutter up the house. We also have daddy/daughter craft days,which normally consist of small builds and painting. But everything is on display in the basement year around.


----------



## Night Owl

I'm not sure how it happens, but I never seem to get my 6ft. cardboard coffin, with 5ft. Dracula, into storage. He's sneaky like that... likes to hang around in my office. Actually, at the moment he's languishing away in my bedroom up against the wall. Next to the door when you walk in. Staring maliciously. God, I am weirdo... Yay for me!


----------



## Spooky1

Gargoyles are year round decor.


----------



## turtle2778

Up until this year I havent been able to keep anything out. But with the new house came new rules. I have a whole Halloween Garage where I keep my hearse and my halloween things. I am also allowed to now put things in the guest room such as the Spirit Jason I got this year. I don't want to go overboard since its such a small room and my parents scare easily  At this point I would just like to have all of my stuff outside the garage so I can put it all back neatly. I started that way, but when it started getting cold and rainy I just threw it where I could get it. Now i get the joy of trying to clean it up while trying to stay warm in the HG. If i don't get it done then I don't get to work on props. Maybe this week will be my starting week???


----------



## Dr Morbius

The HUGE creature reacher mask I have is perched on my back bedpost. Fits perfectly there and keeps it from getting damaged. Get strange looks from people walking down the hall, it's right in perfect line of sight. I have a skull on my TV, and a Talking Gemmy ball with monster head in it on my CD player. I have a Frankenstein movie poster on the wall, but that doesn't count as Halloween item.


----------



## Jonathan

My few items that never get put away are usually found in the RFR Studios. 

I never put away my Haunted Mansion bobble Heads, My two SPFX Masks and also my HatBox Prop. I just love those things too fricking much.


----------



## HauntCast

I have some plastic cups (Pumpkin, skeleton, Frankenstein) that I just couldn't put away. I use them all the time.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

The only thing i am keeping out is my latex bat..he's just too cute to put away so i he is hanging upside down from my vanity mirror.


----------



## IshWitch

I used to always have a Bucky sitting about but this is the 2nd year that they *all* got put away. I will be getting one back out to sit in my hearse, though!

I always have one or 2 Mr. Thrifty skellies around. Reclining under the coffee table, sitting on the back of the sofa, etc. Right now one is on the bedroom dresser.

I have a gargoyle on the ledge around the bottom of the fireplace. Bought it to be there, don't consider it a Halloween prop as he is dragon-ish and I sort of collect dragons.

I have one of my one-piece Bucky skulls (a lovely thing!) that is always around. I just love skeletons and it is too pretty to pack away!

There has been a rubber rat on the top of the fridge (peering out from the fridge cubby in the wall) for about 8 years.  And has had a cute little (maybe 2 inches tall) bobble head Dracula keeping it company for the last 5.

I know there is more tucked away in nooks and crannies, little treasures that make me smile and have just managed to "be there" long enough that the rest of the family no longer notices them (or have come to accept them!).


----------



## Nyxy

I have my rubber Bat. Hildeguard, my porcelain witch complete with cat and broom. Various table top gargoyles and whatever pieces of costume I decide to wear randomly through out the year.
Question, would my 3 pet rats count as props _and_ pets since many, many people are scared of rats?


----------



## IshWitch

I would love a pet rat!
I think they are adorable.


----------



## Twana

I have my gargoyles that stay year round on my bookshelf as bookends, some of my NMBC (nightmare before christmas) collectables, and two spider candle holders stay on my bedroom shelf. Also i have a sign in my kitchen that says , "Eat drink and be scary." It stays up year round as well.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I don't really have anything that purposely doesn't get put away (unless you count my shelf-o-heads), but it seems that after a few weeks of being packed up, things start sneaking back out while I touch them up, etc., so that by Halloween time of the next year, very few props are actually left in the cabinet.


----------



## Don Givens

We generally have the Halloween party at my sister's because she has more room (inside and out) and I stash most everything that went up in her basement. However, I put up so many decorations that I tend to miss a lot of things when I tear down, especially if I finish up in the dark. I was over at her house for X-mas and found that I had left a evil clown dummy in their Jeep, a skull under their deck, a doll in a cage hanging from their swing set (kind of scary to think I could miss that), and some skull axes hanging from their deck. I imagine when it warms up they'll find even more things floating around.


----------



## IshWitch

But they didn't take them down after you had missed it?
Don't you find that kind of odd?
Obviously they like having the stuff around!


----------



## Don Givens

They like it in season but mostly I think they just like hosting a big party that all of our friends look forward to each year. I do almost all of the decorating and tear down and they take care of things like food and getting their yard ready for me to decorate. I am sure most everyone here can appreciate how much time it saves if I don't have to buy food, prepare food, cut the grass, rake leaves, accumulate firewood, setup tables, etc etc. 

Anyway, most of the stuff left out was kinda out of view but I can't believe they didn't say anything about the caged kid hanging from the swingset. Luckily they have a tall fence around their backyard or they probably would have received a visit from Child Protective Services lol.


----------



## Moon Dog

Me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Moon Dog said:


> Me!


LOL, MoonDog! I guess that applies to Spooky1 as well. He was born on Halloween so that just might make him a Halloween item - and he never gets put away


----------



## Revenant

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, MoonDog! I guess that applies to Spooky1 as well. He was born on Halloween so that just might make him a Halloween item - and he never gets put away


Though I'm sure there are people who think that he _should_ be put away. Somewhere safe.

I have a neat collection of cast-resin skulls that are painted a faux metallic/pewter color; 2 big ones and 7 little ones, all matching. I have them arranged atop my computer hutch all lined up with the big ones like bookends. You can never have too many skulls.


----------



## stygma

mine are the faux candles that i purchased in an after christmas sale.

-stygma


----------



## MooreEnt24

I leave a fake disemboweled body hanging in my front yard all the way through Christmas. Of course, I put a little Santa hat on it for the holidays.


----------



## GrimProductions

All the my masks are lined up on wig heads in my room. I got a skeleton hangin around in my guest bathroom to give my friends a shock in the morning


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

a severed head named zane


----------



## Devils Chariot

The severed heads I made. They happily sit atop my gaming pc cheering me on thru killing sprees in call of duty. I had a valentines day party, and heard that other people (non-forum members / casual haunters) that they were already thinking about halloween.

yay!!!


----------



## mikeythemars

The majority of my props go into our large storage shed and take up about 1/4 of it. Stuff I don't want exposed to cold temperatures and high humidity (such as all my electronics) go down into a storage closet in our heated, finished cellar.

The sole Halloween-related item that remains out -- which is actually used at Christmas, not Halloween -- is a small but very detailed 1/64 scale horse drawn hearse that I built from a kit made by a boutique model firm in the UK. It is used as part of large Disney World model monorail and train layout that goes up under our tree. The hearse sits in front of the Haunted Mansion playset building Disney marketed years ago.

The pic below shows the mansion as it appears in the layout, but was taken before I got the hearse. The three fluorescent green "hitchhiking ghosts" in front of the mansion came with this now out of production and very collectible playset. In stock form it is grey, I painted in the brick color so it properly replicates the color of the prototype at Disney World.


----------



## Spooky1

Our Scaretaker is in our living room year round.

1b40022 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## selling1309

I have a jack-in-the-box that I leave out year-round. It is painted up with clowns all around it, when you turn the crank it plays the normal tune and whispers, "come closer... closer, I have a secret to tell you..." Then POP! an evil clown jumps out and laughs and says "Did I scare you? Good, go run to your mommy!"
The children kinda love it too. 
I got it from walgreens several years ago now. There is no way to put away something quite so awesome.


----------



## wandererrob

This year, apparently the skeleton torso I forgot in the woods just outside the fence and visible from the road if you're looking. :X


----------



## corey872

Two main things which stay out... my flickering LED candelabra... which is just so handy for light when I need to roam the house at night, but don't want to turn on any lights. ...or when the power goes out.










...and the neon candle sconce in the basement. It's a bit of a pain to take down, find storage space, then re-install each year - so it just lends a bit of atmosphere all year long.


----------



## Gorylovescene

Well, my Halloween village stays out year round in my room, as well as a pretty cool Frankenstein doll I got from Goodwill. He's supposed to dance, but was broken when I got him. It's actually a pretty good looking Frankie, I think. He stays next to my Puppetmaster and Living dead dolls.


----------



## ladyligeia

My light-up led skeleton hand crystal ball is on the mantel year round.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Oh goodness... I have Halloween items all over the place, but they're not of the in your face variety. It usually takes guests a few hours to even notice the stuff that is Halloween/horror themed because the items are arranged with an eye for groupings and colors so it is very subtle.

I have black cats, a mummy and a small headless horseman on the mantel, and an antique typewriter with a dagger impaled through the keys next to an oversized novelty Frankenstein pez dispenser. There are small skellys and skulls, eyeball plants, potion bottles, a few ghost figurines, and a large JoL (it's beaten bronze colored) arranged around the television's shelving - mixed in with other decor items. 

There are gargoyles and small metal haunted house votives on the bookshelves. Some of our freakshow/mad scientist curiosities are on tables and shelves around the main room. 

A painting of the inside of an Egyptian tomb (a man crouches against a wall covered with hieroglyphics) hangs over the fireplace. 

And that's just the stuff I can see from where I'm sitting. :jol:


----------



## Georgeb68

Haven't been on here in a year or so....remembered my sign on and password.....at my house the Gemmy Wizatd of Oz witch is always in the computer room


----------



## Bethany

*Our great room & bar are "Halloween" all year*








Our great ro.om is definitely full of stuff that doesn't get pout away. Have 4 cabinets of curiosities, 1 wardrobe, 2 book shelves & a china cabinet of things I've made. Then there are the 5 spooky chandeliers hanging year round, the ouija board table & Madame Faboolous' "shop" complete with sign. With the touch of a button, I can light it all up!!
Our home bar is Bloody Mary's Bar and it is set up year round also. Most of the liquor bottles have creepy labels on them. And there are 3 five foot jewelry cabinets lining the opposite wall of the bar & counter with lots of glowing stuff in 2 and a big spider web cabinet in the 3rd


----------



## Bethany

Here is a link to some of our stuff that is always out.


----------



## spinwitch

Couldn't make a link work--I'd like to see your room!


----------



## Lyric8881

I use the manaquins from work in my yard haunts every year and they never get put away.


----------

